# Monster Tarpon



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Thursday, just off Anna Maria Island in Florida’s Manatee County, Captain Tyler Kapela and his charter client caught a fish that onlookers along the beach thought might be a shark because of its size. Kapela told 10 Tampa Bay that this was the “fish of a lifetime” for his client.

In fact, it was the fish of a lifetime for any guide, as well. Based on length and girth measurements, Kapela estimated the weight of the fish at an impressive 211 pounds, one of the largest tarpon recorded in Florida in recent years.

The fish was 84 inches to the fork, that is, from the front of the lip to the fork of the tail. While heavy-weight tarpon have become more numerous over the last 20 years because of the state’s catch and release policy on the species, one this big is a rarity still.

The fish was released after photos, according to Kapela.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slob.......


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Whoa, super huge...didya keep a scale?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

don't want nothing i can't cook and eat. lol.
jack


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

You would need to leave your doors open to carry him on your back seat!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Fighters! I'll never forget out trip to Boca Grande. First Tarpon was hammered boat side by a hammerhead! Good stuff! BIG Shiners..


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I used to go to Bahia Honda every spring. Most all of the Tarpon there in April are 100# plus.
Never kept a scale but had a ball catching them. I did have a few over the years get collected by the sharks. Big fun on a Cobia rod.


----------

